# potting up Pleione seedlings



## keithrs (Apr 18, 2012)

I was wondering what you guy use for potting up Pleione seedlings? 

I was thinking about using a terra cotta saucer with play sand with a small amount of soil mixed in.


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2012)

Keith, I've grown these for quite a long time and was never really happy with my p/mix, and I tried all kinds of combos. Then.......... I used this: 1 part fine pine bark, 1 part coir (washed and squeezed 2/3 times), 1 part gravel (same size as the bark), 1/2 peat or sphag put through a sieve, Sprinkle Dolomite to bring pH to around 6.5. 
I got excellent results with this with root penetration right to the bottom of the pots. I used Osmocote for feed.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for replying Stone..... I ended up with fine bark, coirse pumice, and sand. I have them in a shallow bonsai pot.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 18, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Thanks for replying Stone..... I ended up with fine bark, coirse pumice, and sand. I have them in a shallow bonsai pot.



What species are they? Spaghnum moss is what I used for my P. maculata and P. praecox.

Brett


----------



## keithrs (Apr 19, 2012)

P. maculata.... How did they take?


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 19, 2012)

How do they take???? I am not sure what you mean. We often buy them in moss in Thailand, and mulched treefern, and sometimes coconut.. They seem to be not fussy. But moss seems to be better than the others for seedlings. 

They do grow in a mulch soil mix in the wild, but I never tried to replicate it.

brett


----------



## monocotman (Apr 19, 2012)

Keith, 
you could look at Paul Cumbelton's pleione web site (www.pleione.info) - if the info. isn't there then e mail him - he has vast experience of growing from seed and is very willing to share it,
David


----------



## keithrs (Apr 19, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> How do they take???? I am not sure what you mean. We often buy them in moss in Thailand, and mulched treefern, and sometimes coconut.. They seem to be not fussy. But moss seems to be better than the others for seedlings.
> 
> They do grow in a mulch soil mix in the wild, but I never tried to replicate it.
> 
> brett



How did they take.... Meaning how well do they take off in the moss. Some times youll get plants that dont like the media you put them in.... Hence the term "They didn't take". I think your answer said it all.

When they go into dormancy I'll probably try to put some in different mixes.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 19, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Keith,
> you could look at Paul Cumbelton's pleione web site (www.pleione.info) - if the info. isn't there then e mail him - he has vast experience of growing from seed and is very willing to share it,
> David



I did read his site yesterday. He basically said that he pots them up no different from flowering size plants. He had two mixes that he suggested. I well be removing about 10 seedling as soon as I get a soilless mix.

Thanks for the link!


----------

